# Unitat/Unitats abreviació



## Mocanu

Bona tarda a tothom!
Sabeu quina és la forma abreviada correcta del terme UNITAT? És en un sentit general:
 
         Croquetes de l’àvia – 4 *UNITATS*  
 
per exemple...
 
unts. / uts. / us. / ...?
 
Un salut!


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola:

Segons Gencat la forma abreviada del terme unitat es _u._


----------



## Mocanu

Gràcies .Jordi.!
Ara no sé si s'hi hauria d'afegir una -s pel plural...
Què en penseu?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Mocanu,

No, en el plural no s'hi afegeix la -s, perquè es tracta d'una abreviatura que no inclou la part final de la paraula; és a dir, si fos "senyor", que l'abreviatura és "Sr." i inclou l'última lletra, llavors sí que en plural s'hi afegeix la -s ("Srs."), però en aquest cas no. Per tant, és "4 u.".

Ho explica en el mateix document que diu en Jordi.

Salut!


----------



## Joa'Quim

Crec que no.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola, segons el llibre d'estil de la Pompeu Fabra també seria una u seguida d'un punt (u.): http://www.upf.edu/leupf/08abrev/71_2.htm


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Bon dia, us envio un enllaç a Abreviacions, CRITERIS LINGÜÍSTICS de la Generalitat, Tercera edició: gener 2021, revisada


----------



## Seelewig

Moltes gràcies, molt útil!


----------

